# hiking Acadia & relaxing in Bar Harbor: any suggestions?



## happycamper (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi! My husband and I are flying into Bangor, Maine for five days this fall for a short getaway.  We usually like to backpack, but for this trip we will be camping at Acadia Nat'l Park and doing day hikes.  We'll probably hit the trails for 3 or 4 days and then stay at a B&B for some R&R -- we're thinking Bar Harbor.

Does anybody have any suggestions for us?  We'll be there mid-October.
Thanks.


----------



## LiveFreeorDie NH (Sep 8, 2003)

*Acadia Hiking*

Happy,
If this is your first trip to Acadia I would strongly suggest purchaisng "Discover Acadia National Park" by Jerry & Marcy Monkman.  This book covers a great deal of hiking and includes an excellent AMC map of the park.

Some of the hikes that I enjoy are:
Start EARLY (can get busy) at the Sand beach parking area and climb the Beehive (fairly steep climb with some iron rungs) which has great views of sand beach and the ocean as you climb.  Once at the summit you can choose to visit "The Bowl" a short walk down the back of the beehive.  Then start a loop by heading down the Gorham Mountain Trail which has excellent views as you walk along tyhe ridge.  When you finish this trail you will be back on the park loop road and can take a short walk to otter cliffs or choose to take the ocean path back to the sand beach parking area while stopping at thunder hole.  This is a nice half day loop.
You could then drive the loop road and eat lunch at the Jordan pond House.  After lunch from their you can choose many hikes for the afternoon.  The Bubbles with great views of Jordan Pond, Eagle Lake and the ocean or hike Pemetic Mountain, both hikes leave from a parking area minutes past the Jordan Pond House.
On my next trip I plan to hike the Jordans Cliffs trails and work in some type of loop with Sargeant Mtn. which would also be in that same area.

The Precipice which summits Champlain is also a great steep hike with Iron rungs but confirm that it is open as it may be closed if falcons are nesting.

You can also try a loop with Flying, Saint Sauveur & Acadia Mountains which is a short 1/2 day loop but gets you over to the other side of the park and provides some great views of Somes Sound.

Some other ideas:
Sunrise or sunset at Cadillac Mountain.
Sunset sail aboard the Margrett Todd - Bar Harbor (bring a bottle of wine)
Walk out to Bar Island during low tide - Bar Harbor
Driving the entire loop road slowly
Not sure how much time you have but after flying in to Bangor you could also head North a little over an hour and spend some time in Baxter Park (approx a little over two hours to Bar Harbor from their)

Bar Harbor is a great town with a good night life and is alot of fun with a good amount to do, but their are also some other nice smaller towns like NE Harbor, SW Harbor, and Bass Harbor in case you are interested.

Enjoy


----------



## voodoochile13 (Sep 8, 2003)

I would agree that there are many nice hikes in Acadia and Bar Harbor. I have been going there the past 4 years in October. Walking the bar is a nice short hike. Check when the tide is low. If you are staying at Blackwoods campground you can take the hike from there to Cadilac Mountain. It is also nice to bike the park loop and to the top of Cadilac Mountain. Take a carriage ride while there. Sunset ride is nice. Leaves from Jordan Pond. Can also go out Whale watching. You say you are arriving in October. Make note that most activities close by Columbus day. I arrive early October 3rd or so and stay 4 days then head to Baxter for 5 days. If you have the time you may want to go there. Lots of nice hikes and scenery. Plenty of Moose to see. I would agree to check the internet for hikes, and also visiting some the the Harbor towns while in Bar Harbor.


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2003)

Also do a *search* for "acadia". It's been talked about a bit here already.

Oh, and welcome back Voodoo! Long time, no see...


----------



## happycamper (Sep 10, 2003)

*thanks!*

thanks for your replies!
in my research I also found this link:
http://acadiabarharbor.com/page1f.html

we are really looking forward to this!

thanks again,
Maggie


----------

